# Odd Problem



## 5xHBowner (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a 91 2.4 HB. 241,000 on the clock. I am having a wierd issue with it. When the motor gets to normal operating tempature, if you cut if off it won't restart. It turns over very slowly, almost like it has a weak battey. I thought is might have been the starter, so I replaced it with no luck. I then thought timing was off, checked timing, still no luck. I have cleaned the engine grounds and it has a recent tune-up. Any ideas of what it could be? I'm lost.


----------



## format13 (Jun 10, 2006)

Alternator maybe? To me it would seem that it would have to be either the starter, battery, or the alternator. And since it is not the first two then maybe the alternator.

I don't know too much about the inner workings of these engines, but I do know that when I had my gas rc trucks if they ran too rich they would lock up with unburnt fuel. I would have to open the throttle all the way and crank it to get that extra fuel out. 

I dont know how this applies to 4stroke car engines but just throwing some things out there to get ya thinking. *shrug*


----------



## 5xHBowner (Dec 30, 2008)

Alt and battery was tested. Both are good. I was wondering if the valves are adjusted too tight. Are they adjustable in these trucks?


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

That's what my 720 Z24I starting doing,and it's was soon after the fuel pressure regulator started showing worse symptons,before needing replaced-rough idle, and a bad fuel smell in the exhaust.


----------



## 5xHBowner (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't think it's a fuel issue. It runs great for the mileage. The only other issue is it misses while idling. It does it at complete random. It averages 21mpg mixed driving. I'm thinking it's in the valvetrain, but I wanted some other thoughts.


----------



## format13 (Jun 10, 2006)

5xHBowner said:


> I don't think it's a fuel issue. It runs great for the mileage. The only other issue is it misses while idling. It does it at complete random. It averages 21mpg mixed driving. I'm thinking it's in the valvetrain, but I wanted some other thoughts.


Distributor maybe? I had a 90 sentra that had almost the same symptoms and I found out my distributor was bad (oil leaked in somehow and screwed it all up)


----------



## 5xHBowner (Dec 30, 2008)

It could be the dizzy. I have also read that the pick up in the dizzy could be bad. I took the cap off today and it looked good. The contacts were still nice and clean. It really bugs me. I have another truck to drive but I'd rather drive the Nissan. It's a fun little truck. I just hate that I can't turn it off if I go somewhere... LOL


----------



## mknight759 (Dec 24, 2008)

could it be the bearings try to seize up everything swells when it gts hot then shrinks when it cools back down


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

5xHBowner said:


> Alt and battery was tested. Both are good. I was wondering if the valves are adjusted too tight. Are they adjustable in these trucks?


I'll assume the motor is a KA24E; if so, hydraulic valve lifters are used which are not adjustable.

Several things to check for hard starting:
- low fuel pressure
- bad fuel pressure regulator
- weak spark
- bad battery


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

on the old Max's, Stanza's, etc there was a trig (ignition) unit inside the dist. that would expand when hot and break contact, once it cooled down you could start it again.. might be something similar in your situation


----------



## mknight759 (Dec 24, 2008)

fuel and spark should not be causing his problems if i understand him correctly it is turning over very slow which is causing it not to crank


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

this may sound silly, but check your fusible links at the battery.


----------



## 5xHBowner (Dec 30, 2008)

mknight759 said:


> fuel and spark should not be causing his problems if i understand him correctly *it is turning over very slow which is causing it not to crank*


Exactly!! The only way it could be a fuel issue is if it was filling the motor up with fuel. That would hydrolock the motor. It gets good gas mileage, 21 mpg mixed, so we can rule that out. I have checked the fuseable links at the battery, they are good. The best way to descirbe it... It turns over very slowly almost like the battery is dead or the starter is bad. It only does this when the engine is at normal operating tempature. Yes, BTW KA24E.


----------



## mknight759 (Dec 24, 2008)

do an amp draw test on the starter cold then hot and let us know i see you changed the grounds check your positive cable for a weak or bad spot yes valves are adjustable small chance it could be it not very likely but posible still could be starter also i have gotten bad ones from store before do amp draw test to see what kind of current you are drawing it is possible something can be stopped up inside causing it to try and seize up let us know the outcome


----------



## 5xHBowner (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok guys, going off a hunch, I tired something yesterday. Now I have only expierenced this problem when the motor was hot. Now, yesterday I started it up, then I immedately turned it off. I restarted it, it dragged but started. I tried a third time and there the problem was again. It wouldn't start, just turn over slowly. So I took the battery out and had it tested twice. It's bad. 


I assume the first time I had the battery and alt tested, they guy doing it didn't do the battery or was to stupid to know how to read the machine. So, I am picking up a battery tomorrow and I wil let you guys know the out come.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

If it's a 5 speed change that inhibitor relay or stick a wire in the contacts to bypass it! Try it then...


----------



## fleissman (Dec 18, 2008)

You could check the ignition coil. Ive had one failed on me slowly once the car heats up to operating temp. Just my 2 cents....


----------



## 5xHBowner (Dec 30, 2008)

CMax03 said:


> If it's a 5 speed change that inhibitor relay or stick a wire in the contacts to bypass it! Try it then...


I assume that you mean the clutch switch? Where's the relay located?


----------



## mknight759 (Dec 24, 2008)

that should not cause it did you change the battery


----------



## 5xHBowner (Dec 30, 2008)

Not yet, I am getting a battery tomorrow.


----------



## 5xHBowner (Dec 30, 2008)

So I installed a new battery yesterday and it's still doing the same thing. I checked the timing and it's right. The only other thing I can think of is the valves are too tight. I have had one person on here say that their adjustable and someone else said their not. Anyone know for sure?

Remember I have replaced the starter, battery, cleaned all grounds, checked timing.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

5xHBowner said:


> I assume that you mean the clutch switch? Where's the relay located?


It should be on the passenger fender! It the only 2 relays in 1 just in front of the main relay box.


----------



## 5xHBowner (Dec 30, 2008)

I tried to start it today.... At first, the starter was clicking, then it wasn't doing anything. I could hear the realy clicking. I'm thinking I have a bad starter or bad cables.


----------



## 5xHBowner (Dec 30, 2008)

Does anyone know if the valves are adjustable on these motors?


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

On a KA24E, no, they self adjust.


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

I've had the exact same problem on my chevy a couple years ago and my hb a month ago. Its the starter. Have you had it checked? As the starter wheres out it needs more power to work. When they are warm there is even more resistance and they need more power. Get a new battery and new starter and it'll be a world of difference and you'll see that the starter has probably be been getting slower for a long time without you noticing. A bad battery usually makes the problem apparent. 
With the valves, they're hydraulic. The only thing that can be done is make sure there is plenty of oil.


----------



## 5xHBowner (Dec 30, 2008)

dentedsub said:


> I've had the exact same problem on my chevy a couple years ago and my hb a month ago. Its the starter. Have you had it checked? As the starter wheres out it needs more power to work. When they are warm there is even more resistance and they need more power. Get a new battery and new starter and it'll be a world of difference and you'll see that the starter has probably be been getting slower for a long time without you noticing. A bad battery usually makes the problem apparent.
> With the valves, they're hydraulic. The only thing that can be done is make sure there is plenty of oil.


As I have previously stated, the battery and starter are brand new. Those were not the problem. However, the battery cables were the problem. I replaced the positive with 2g cable and the negative was replaced with 4g. 

PROBLEM SOLVED!!!!!:fluffy:


----------

